# Verizon Online Support Center Issue!!



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi,
*Windows XP Home
IE6/Firefox 1.0.2
SP2
Verizon DSL*

Ok, here's what happened a little while ago...

I had a problem where my Outlook Express was able to connect to my other
accounts but failed to connect to my Verizon.net email account (only
happened today, always was ok before).

So.....
For the first time, instead of making a phone call to Verizon Support, I 
decided to use the Verizon Online Support Center (Big Question Mark Icon).

I had it test my email and it said it was ok.
I then clicked on the link to contact an online representative (because I
knew at the time it was NOT ok).
A *Trouble Ticket* was created and I was informed that in about 20
minutes a representative would contact me.

I later received a notice window that "Jocelyn" was ready to talk with me
about my problem.

I clicked on the notification to open the Online Support window but received
a "Scripts Error" asking if I wanted to continue with Scripts on this page.
I said yes but only a blank window opened, NO message or any way to
converse.

Ok, so I made a landline phone call to Verizon.

I explained to "Jennifer" my problem and she then explained that *"WE" no
longer support the Online Support Center."*
She kept saying "we" and "they"...I asked her who "we" was and she said
"Verizon" then I asked her who "they" were and she said "Verizon".
Very confusing to say the least.
I told her someone is using it because a Verizon rep was trying to contact
me.
Bottom line, she could not help me with the problem and she gave me an
apology but no recourse.

What's up with that??

Anyone have a similar experience with Verizon Online Support when you
create a Trouble Ticket?

NOTE: my email problem is fixed (seems I had to change from "Connect to
Broadband" to "Connect to LAN").

Also, *what can anyone tell me about the "Scripts Error"??*
I'll hesitate using this support method in the future unless I can
fix this glitch.

Thanks for any help,

btw...I checked on the status of the Trouble Ticket...
it was *"closed due to inactivity".*
Yeah, ya think?

Telstar


----------

